# e-Biking with the kid.



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

I recently got a TowWhee and use my Class 1 eBike to tow my 7 year old on the local USFS two track and eBike-legal trails in our neck of the woods. Great fun! A useful device for getting longer days and keeping the kid's interest. Plus some legit teamwork/communication and bonding comes along for the ride.

The TowWhee even comes in adult strength (think adventure racers' use, etc).

https://towwhee.com has a little video of the bungee in use. Surprisingly short learning curve and a massive amount of fun.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, I ride with my daughter and wife. They ride Turbos and I ride my Cannondale. It's great fun! We all get outdoors and see some awesome views. I also have a Turbo road bike when I wanna bandit around!


----------

